# Fair Deal / Nursing home support scheme



## Shoegirl (8 Apr 2016)

Hi looking for some advice please 

My dad recently went into a nursing home and my mum passed away suddenly, I understand he will have to be reassessed as he is now a single man, i have a couple of qs 

1. I will have to help him pay some of the weekly fee as my parents opted not to put a charge on their house - I am happy to pay this charge for him and i understand I can claim tax relief on this - currently the fees are paid out of his bank account which I will in future top up - would we better to pay the fees out of our account, how would I prove to revenue I am paying the balance between 80% of his income and the 7-5% levy on assets, would a bank lodgement slip be enough proof? 

2. can funeral expenses be factored in and be deducted from his savings when they look at his reassessment? bearing in mind this clause- the assessment will also look at assets that you have deprived yourself of since applying for State support or in the 5 years before the application.

thanks in advance


----------



## Michelle Reilly (12 May 2016)

Hi I'm hoping someone can help please. I'm looking into nursing home care for my husband who has Huntingtons Disease. Problem is he is only 55 & I'm 43 & we've 2 kids aged 9 & 19 both living at home. We own our own home (mortgaged of course) but I'm worried about the information I'm reading about the fair deal scheme! If I understand correctly we will have to contribute 50% of our joint income to the cost of the nursing home plus 11.5% of the value of our home (for the first 3 years). Is no allowance made for the cost of raising kids????


----------



## twofor1 (13 May 2016)

Hi Michelle,


You contribute 80% of half of your joint *assessable* income indefinitely and 7.5% of half the house value for each of the first three years, so 11.25% of the house value, but this house element of your contribution can be deferred.


When determining your contribution based on income, certain deductions are allowed, income tax, mortgage interest, health expenses, maintenance etc.


I think you should speak with your local HSE Nursing Homes Support office their addresses and phone numbers are on the last page of the application form, as is a general information number. I always found them very helpful.


http://www.hse.ie/eng/services/list/4/olderpeople/nhss/AppForm.pdf


Your local public health nurse and citizens information office might also be of assistance to you regarding your application and any entitlements you might have.


----------



## Slim (13 May 2016)

Shoegirl said:


> Hi looking for some advice please
> 
> My dad recently went into a nursing home and my mum passed away suddenly, I understand he will have to be reassessed as he is now a single man, i have a couple of qs
> 
> 1. I will have to help him pay some of the weekly fee as my parents opted not to put a charge on their house - I am happy to pay this charge for him and i understand I can claim tax relief on this - currently the fees are paid out of his bank account which I will in future top up - would we better to pay the fees out of our account, how would I prove to revenue I am paying the balance between 80% of his income and the 7-5% levy on assets, would a bank lodgement slip be enough proof?



Yes, pay the fees direct and keep receipts for Revenue



Shoegirl said:


> 2. can funeral expenses be factored in and be deducted from his savings when they look at his reassessment? bearing in mind this clause- the assessment will also look at assets that you have deprived yourself of since applying for State support or in the 5 years before the application.



Keep receipts for funeral expenses and submit to local HSE office at time of reassessment. They should allow the reduction.


----------

